# Problem mit einbinden externer Bibliotheken [NetBeans]



## Vincent Vega (23. Aug 2008)

Hallo, ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.

Ich kriege es nicht hin drei Bibliotheken einzubinden. Er findet die Bibliotheken nicht und gibt <Bibl. Name> does not exist.

Anbei ein Screenshot wie ich sie eingebunden habe (als Zip-Datei unter Compile).







Muss ich die Bibliotheken noch an anderer Stelle einbinden, oder wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## Tobias (23. Aug 2008)

In den Zips ist noch ein Haufen anderer Kram drin. Auspacken und die Jar aus dem dist-Verzeichnis in den Classpath legen.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24. Aug 2008)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In den Zips ist noch ein Haufen anderer Kram drin. Auspacken und die Jar aus dem dist-Verzeichnis in den Classpath legen.


Ok, nun habe ich die Dateien entpackt.

Wenn ich allerdings auf File > Properties > Libraries > Add Jar/Folder gehe kann ich lediglich den Ordner auswählen, nicht direkt das Jar-File.
Oder muss ich woanders drauf klicken?


----------



## Tobias (25. Aug 2008)

Ich kenne mich mit Netbeans nicht aus, da muss jemand anderes helfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Aug 2008)

Ich habe mal ein kleines reichlich bebildertes Tutorial geschrieben, in welchem erklärt wird, wie die SwingX-Komponentenbibliothek in NetBeans eingebunden wird, so dass sie per Matisse benutzbar ist.
http://forum.byte-welt.de/showthread.php?t=541

Die Vorgehensweise kann grundsätzlich auch für die Einbindung anderer Bibliotheken verwendet werden.


----------



## Vincent Vega (26. Aug 2008)

Nun habe ich es hinbekommen.

Danke sehr.


----------

